# How to feed your dogs, Man style.



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This is how you feed Man style.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZexPPDLXRA&feature=related


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Good night nurse; that's crazy stuff. ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Correct me, if I'm wrong, but those are Foxhounds. Normally, they are fed from troughs all at the same time, no fights, no accidents.

Don't ask me how they do it?. I feed my dogs separately or I stand between them.

I once talked to a Bordeaux Dogge breeder who left a large can of food in the kennels and left the dogs, pups to feed from it without interaction. She said it worked?? She insisted that this resulted in them not eacting too much.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

that's kinda cool 
I like the part where you see a few dogs pressing in anticipation at the gate and then they spill in like a big ant-migration.
Nice looking dogs, too.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Someone is gona have a lot of scooping to do


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is why I am all about non dog aggro dogs.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That is why I am all about non dog aggro dogs.



because you can't afford dog dishes and prefer to scatter food around your place?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

You wouldn't want to have any gravy on your shirt or take consideration where you where you have wiped your hands.


----------



## Erin Hayes (Apr 19, 2009)

That was pretty neat.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I got that whip and that cool jacket, I am good.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I actually had a feeding like that in my house once. I was carrying in a new bag of dog food, phone rang, put the bag down too hard and it burst all over the floor. Six dogs gobbling as much as they could.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Traditional in GB hound kennels! I've seen old pics of whole sheep, skinned, not gutted, just tossed in to the kennels. 
Also one of the reasons the Border Terrier is so much easier going with other dogs. They were often kenneled with the hounds. A 12-14 lb terrier with a dog aggressive attitude was "taken out" of the breeding pool quickly. 
I've always fed my dogs within a few ft of one another. The two GSD's food is set out on the patio and the younger one has to do a bit of OB befoe I give him the ok. The older one is almost finished his when I go back in the house. I go back out in about an hour and put them back in the run.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

"GB"= great britain? 

neat vid, nice looking hounds. notice "the whip" didn't crank them up?? haha. i think it's neat how the Brits raise/kennel their hounds. 'course i happen to think fox-hunting is darn near on the same level of "adrenaline-rush" as cutting cattle a-horseback.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

GB = Great Britian, Yes!
Their fox hunting days are numbered if not over because of the animal rights people over there. 
I've done terrier work with Brits that have come over here to hunt and it sounds like their peta type people make ours look like amatures. :evil:


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

I'm all over that whip - piss me off - lose an eye!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> GB = Great Britian, Yes!
> Their fox hunting days are numbered if not over because of the animal rights people over there.
> I've done terrier work with Brits that have come over here to hunt and it sounds like their peta type people make ours look like amatures. :evil:


yeah, they've actually made it illegal there to hunt "live" fox w/hounds (did that 2-3 yrs ago), now all they can do is drags. at the time i thought there might be a revolution!! 

and i agree--their "peta" is worse (or more professional) than ours, but i think that's true of europe in general,ie, no prong collars, no cropping/docking, no hunting vermin, no guns. 

i'm not sure what their BSL is like over there, but it has to rival the BSL recently passed in sioux city: had to have "bully-breeds" reg/microchipped by feb something, if not, they were subject to impoundment/euthanasia w/no notice. happened to a few ppl, too. but that's for another topic...


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Now that's a pack of hounds!


----------

